# Looking for breeder



## rkintzer (Mar 8, 2011)

I am looking for a female maltese from a reputable breeder in the New York area (New Jersey, Conn) - does anyone have any suggestions :mellow:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

In the Breeder section, 3 threads down from the bottom of the page is a thread : Looking for a Maltese Puppy in NYC.
xoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxo


----------



## rkintzer (Mar 8, 2011)

*thanks*

am new to site having trouble getting around


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Here you go! Good luck.
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/56-breeders/110369-looking-maltese-puppy-nyc.html


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

This is also a great thread to read
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/56-breeders/90439-where-did-your-dog-come.html

It's fun to go and look at all the pics!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

rkintzer said:


> am new to site having trouble getting around


I couldn't figure out how to copy and paste the thread I was telling you about. LOL You're not alone!
xoxoxoxo

Thanks, Lin.
xoxoxoxoxo


----------

